# Gun week



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Getting excited to get the tc encore smoking. Everyone have a safe and successful week. It's now looking like it will be dry on Monday so that's a good thing. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

our ml season comes in the 3rd of December and i'll be stinking up the woods with my cva accura v2, I hope. I've gave up bow and gun but love hunting with my stink pipe during the ml season. good luck to you and all the guys that deer hunt. keep your powder dry.
sherman


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sherman I fished with a guy from Indiana he said he has a lifetime deer license he bought years ago. Do you have one of these. He also said he can take as many as he wants is this true.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope everyone kills a big one and stays safe.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Matt63 said:


> Sherman I fished with a guy from Indiana he said he has a lifetime deer license he bought years ago. Do you have one of these. He also said he can take as many as he wants is this true.


yes I bought the lifetime license back when they cost something like 288.00. for another 175.00 I could have bought a lifetime fishing license. but I was planning to move to tn when I retired. but we decided to stay here with our kids and grandkids. and they cover all my license bow, extra bow, gun, muzzleloader, and all the extra doe tags that I need. no you cant just kill as many deer as you want there is rules you must follow to kill them. you can buy as many doe tags as you want. but each county has there own quota. some has as many as 8 and some none or somewhere in between. if your county has 4 you can kill 4 in that county. then to take more you must hunt another county with a quota. if its 8 then you can take 8 deer in that county. then you must hunt another county. so in effect you can kill as many deer as you want as long as you hunt different counties after filling the quota in the county your hunting.
sherman


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Good luck everyone!!! I hope you all have a safe and successful hunt!!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Excited here. Two 150s still posing for pics. We have a good idea where one of them calls home. Both my boys have their bucks. So it's my turn. Boys are trying for a doe. And I'll be stuck in the nasty thicket behind the cabin. Going old school inside a blow down if the winds good. You never know what'll happen till you do it. Good luck to all!!


----------

